# Question about reg. papers



## marykay890 (Jan 22, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if it's necessary to get papers with my new dog ? I didn't know if it was that important or not. Can someone please help me? 


Thanks


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi, welcome to the forum. I moved your question here so you'll hopefully get some better answers. Could you clarify your situation please? Is this theoretical or are you in touch with a breeder currently?

I wouldn't buy an unregistered puppy because it would likely mean you're dealing with a disreputable breeder. Basically the papers signify that the breeder is working under the oversight of the breed club and breeding dogs that meet the standard and will be true to type. There's a lot more to finding a reputable breeder than that and even puppy mill dogs can be registered, but yes, I'd say papers are important. 

I'm sure you'll get some more detailed answers, but I'm on way out.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't think of one reason I wouldn't want papers on my dog.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PAPERS R everything ! you find a great breeder - you check back at least 5 generations of pedigree - you look 4 proven champions - their health ratings - if you want 2 run in AKC events the pup has 2V registered - you owe it 2 the breed 2 do your home work !!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby has no papers but I'd agree with above comments. You're far more likely to get a known quality in a registered pup than an unregistered one. I got lucky.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The big question.
Why would a breeder sell unregistered purebred puppies?
Nothing good comes to my mind.

Are you asking if should you send in the information from your breeder to finalize the registration?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

CKC, AKC and I don't know what they have in the UK. Are important. It does allow you to get titles on your dog. It is good to follow pedigree and health with in terms of being able to have very important hip and eye certifications. I would do a lot of research before getting a dog that is not registered. Our breeder did all of that for us when we got her. We also are responsible for getting our girl back to our breeder if for any reason I specifically can't keep Dharma. All things to consider.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Also make sure that the registry that they are registering the dog is legit. AKC, FDSB, etc. I've pulled a couple of dogs from a big time puppy mill and they said they were registered... But with a garbage registry. I assumed they weren't allowed to register with the AKC, OR too cheap.


----------



## marykay890 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I was told I can get the puppy with akc for 1200.00 or with out papers for 700.00. Kind of hard to explain, single mom saving for the puppy of My son's dream. So I wasn't sure how important it would be to pay the extra. We are in love with our puppy already. Just from the pictures. He did state I would get a health guarantee either way. Thanks. Any suggestions now ?


----------



## marykay890 (Jan 22, 2015)

Also can anyone tell me what the best chew toys are for our puppy? Also toys to help stimulate his mind ? Thanks again.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

marykay890 said:


> Thanks everyone. I was told I can get the puppy with akc for 1200.00 or with out papers for 700.00. Kind of hard to explain, single mom saving for the puppy of My son's dream. So I wasn't sure how important it would be to pay the extra. We are in love with our puppy already. Just from the pictures. He did state I would get a health guarantee either way. Thanks. Any suggestions now ?


I don't understand having to pay an extra 500 bucks for registration papers. The dog should be registered (or rather the litter should be ) so you should be able to get the papers. 
Now with that being said, the breeder may be talking about whether or not the pup will be sold on a full registration or on a limited registration. A full registration allows you to have "breeding rights" to the pup (if you wanted to breed down the road) limited, you need to get the breeder's permission.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would contact the vizsla rescue group in your area, and ask them if they have knowledge of this breeder by name, also send the same message to your local vizsla club. 

You would hate if the puppy of your son's dreams, turns into the pup of your nightmares. Unethical breeders are know for breeding dogs with health, and temperament problems. The same problems are past on to the puppies. With limited funds, it would be hard for you to afford the expenses of a problem dog. Ask yourself why would a breeder sell a $1200 pup, for $700?


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Where are you located? maybe someone can help here.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

like V-J said - limited or full registration - limited is a good way 2 get a well bred pup most times 4 half the cost - you just can not breed registered pups - limited lets you compete in all AKC etc events - you register the pup & get a registration # - some breeders I know do limited & if the pup gets titles & you R going 2 breed - the breeder will go 2 full reg when you pay the rest of the price - a win win 4 both of you !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

REM
I've seen the same price on limited, as I have seen on full, unless the pup has a fault. When the dog has attained a certain title, and passes health clearances (stated in the contract) it will be changed to full. You don't pay anything further. Some breeders will even refund money to you, for each title the dog achieves. 

Limited registration does not stop all people from breeding dogs , but it does stop them from registering pups from unproven dogs that carry a breeders name.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

going for my first visit to see new pup on 8th Feb, good lines and already registered,,,not even discussed price yet, it'll be what it'll be.


----------

